# Injury or MDB?



## rleyh (Jun 21, 2005)

Two days ago, I noticed one of my frogs sitting on top of a coco hut with it's left front leg retracted in an odd position. I've caught him in this position a couple of times since, but have also seen him moving around normally. He is a not so graceful climber, as well, but I've never heard of a frog with a broken arm.

Here are the pics:





















This frog is about 11 months old. Daily diet of fruit flies dusted with 50/50 mix of Rep-Cal w/ D3 and Herptivite. Both are well within the expiration dates and I've had them for just under six months. I mix the vitamins in a dusting cup and put new vitamins in once per week.

He's now in quarantine, so I can see if he's actually eating properly. I've read a lot of posts that seem similar and I'm wondering what's the next step. Right now, I'm reading Mr. Kowalski's MBD Article from FrogNet.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance,

Rob


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

I had a Basti do this for about a week and then all better and havent seen it for about 3 months. I sorta thought it was just a self inflected injury from probably jumping and landing wrong. ???


----------



## rleyh (Jun 21, 2005)

I was thinking along the same lines, but wanted some other opinions. This guy has been extremely healthy and active (knock on wood) since I got him.

Rob


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

I think your concern level would need to go up if the leg actually became really inflamed. then it would probably be broken and probably unrepairable. I have had this happen as well and the leg swelled up horribly. BUT now that I think of it I have seen one that healed from a broken arm as well but was disabled or hopping challenged.


----------

